# TT gone - R32 here..



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I say goodbye to the TT today. I know it's only a bit of metal but I will be sad to see it go.

I've replaced it with the Mark 4 Golf R32 in blue (xenons/leather/climate/etc). I bought the TT just before the release of the R32 and had always hankered after it, I tend to hold on to my cars for at least three years and I felt the time was right for a change. I just couldn't get on with the looks of the new Mark V R32 and the chap at VW stated that the Mark V R32 is a simple replacement for the 4motion, not a limited run, so wouldn't be considered as "exclusive" as the Mark IV.

I've had a couple of decent test drives in the R32 and I have to say it's stonking! The noise from the exhaust is just amazing and it'll have a Milltek next month or so to eliminate the boom of the current exhaust.

I've seen the Dyno plots and it's recorded at 270 bhp "standard" after VW's ecu update to rid it of a dead spot/hesitation lower in the rev range. Certainly felt a shed load meatier than the TT to drive and dare I say it - more entertaining 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sonicmonkey/r32.jpg


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nice  . I too prefer the Mark 4 to the 5, too much chrome on the 5.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know what you meen the mk4 r32 is 8) the mk5 is [smiley=sick2.gif] and in the best colour as well good choice


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice.

I bet you didn't get the R32 Umbrella and Pen with it did you?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

another possible on my list, but still quite pricey for a mk4 golf. how do you think price will hold up?

tell me more about it compared to the tt225.

got any links of info on performance, mpg etc.?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> Nice.
> 
> I bet you didn't get the R32 Umbrella and Pen with it did you?


No  The original owner has them and is only willing to part with them if I buy the Supersprint exhaust that came off the R32. Did get the leather key fob tho


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


If you want one put an add in the wanted section on have www.uk-mkivs.net or have a look a look on ebay they some times come up on there


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

p1tse said:


> another possible on my list, but still quite pricey for a mk4 golf. how do you think price will hold up?
> 
> tell me more about it compared to the tt225.
> 
> got any links of info on performance, mpg etc.?


I waited until the release of the new R32 to see what sort of impact it would have on the Mark IV. I can say that I haven't seen any noticable hit on the prices with the introduction of the Mark V, they're still as strong as they have always have been.

Its difficult to directly compare the TT as the V6 engine delivers the power so smoothly without the on/off urge of the turbo. The 320Nm of torque gives a great kick and it means you're not constantly changing gears in traffic.

Most of the R32's should have had the VW6463 ecu update - which is basically a remap. The car I've just bought has 270 bhp recorded on the rolling road without any modifications. Reading through the R32 forums the general consensus is that the car has more than the manufacturers quoted power output.

Having now had a proper drive am I am more than happy with trading the TT in. If you've got it shortlisted I'd strongly urge you to actually test drive it and see if it floats your boat.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Great choice of car mate! I might get one day. Although it looks like a M3 for me.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good luck with new car Sonicmonkey - looks great!

I know just how you feel giving up the TT, about to do the same myself


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Phew - i nearly thought you'd bought one of those awful looking Mk5 R32's.

Nice one - enjoy 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> [smiley=end.gif]


Don't care :lol: . Having owned the TT for three years and only had the R32 for two days I can already tell you what I would have chosen if the cars were presented to me side by side three years ago.

(Hint: Although I've enjoyed it - it wouldn't be the TT :wink: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are pants. Left one standing the other day (well maybe not standing). They look crap, not as fast and if its the engine you like - its the same as the v6 tt. 
TT looks a million times better and is quicker, cant see a single reason to get one. Dif you get a free burberry cap with it? :lol:

Should have got a real one like the scooby, evo or focus RS.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Each to their own eh?!?

You do realise you are driving a Golf in drag?? :lol: Burberry? Please see main forum for threads enquiring on where to get Lexus lights for the TT - I love the TT, always have and always will but it is hardly the exclusive coupe it used to be.

Anyway I'm not going to be drawn in to a childish argument with you about who has the biggest dick as you have a habit of engaging fingers before brain.

I like it. I drive it. End of. Now go find somebody elses chips to piss on :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> They are pants. Left one standing the other day (well maybe not standing). They look crap, not as fast and if its the engine you like - its the same as the v6 tt.
> TT looks a million times better and is quicker, cant see a single reason to get one. Dif you get a free burberry cap with it? :lol:
> 
> Should have got a real one like the scooby, evo or focus RS.


A little harsh old chap! 

As the man said - each to their own.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Each to their own eh?!?
> 
> I love the TT, always have and always will but it is hardly the exclusive coupe it used to be.


 Agreed. [smiley=oops.gif] Golf is too common tho even compared to the TT. TVR or lotus if its something different. In fact noble - i wouldn't mind one of those. Not many 'different' cars around unless you can afford to spend 70K+



sonicmonkey said:


> who has the biggest dick


Mines 3" Erect but im on the pills now and have got myself one of those pumps


----------

